# floaters Wendesday come back Thursday



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

If weather holds.. will need a crew to pull and overnighter to the floaters out of freeport. Will be doing a lot of trolling during the day. Please have some offshore experience and be willing to put your share of the work involved. Split costs.PM me for more details or text at 8324638910 I'm posting this late at night so I may not answer till the A.M.. I run a 25 foot Robalo with twin Evenrudes 150hp.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Still need one more.*

Any takers.?


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Wish it was Friday to sat. Work @FTU Tues.-Thurs.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

Call in sick..lol


----------

